# Starting Imperial Guard



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Hey guys, ive finished my first SM army in just over 4 months, well nearly finished and im looking to start an Imperial Guard army.

Im looking for army list tips, painting tips, colour schemes using the following paints :
Boltgun metal
chaos black
skull white
catachan green
desert yellow
blood red
scorpion green
snakebite leather

i want a cityfight camo/normal colour scheme with those paints. any ideas??

basically I need general help as I have very limited experience with IG


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Ok first thing's first - have you got the Codex? - if not get it and quickly. That has a lot of color schemes in it. 

In the mean time however check out this link for some sample schemes. I would actually rate this above the codex as it has a step by step process.

http://us.games-workshop.com/games/40k/imperialguard/painting/troopcamo/urban.htm

Rather than confining your scheme to the colors you have - I would really recommend deceiding on your color scheme and then buying your paints.

Are you going Codex or Doctrines?


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

for your IG armour, try looking at these colour schemes ;

http://us.games-workshop.com/games/40k/imperialguard/painting/tanks/camo1.htm

theres about 4 pages of them there. 

f you have/or will soon be getting the IG codex there is a page of different colour schemes in there as well.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Oh yea I can't recommend those tank pages enough. Just leave the Fire Wastes scheme alone its mine :twisted: 

I found the Imperial Gaurd section of the GW sites quiet good which surprised me as the rest of the army pages are quiet pants, so take a look round there.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

iv had a look around for more shizz about quard but i cant find much worthwhile. Do check out the GW pages though there are some good articles on there. 

the only other thing i can think of would be this - there are several members of this forum who play with guard - i do, longbeard and Jez do also. if you need any help with the army then you will definately be able to find an answer. 


off subject a little, i now have a custom rank! woop!


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

ive alredy got my tank scheme, catachan green with black camo stripes, but it can always change. thanks a lot guys, ill be sure to get that codex and check those sites ASAP, as im in a hurry rite at the moment.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Cccp-one:


> the only other thing i can think of would be this - there are several members of this forum who play with guard - i do, longbeard and Jez do also. if you need any help with the army then you will definately be able to find an answer.


Also Herbert, Myself and if you want to get a noobs eye view of Guard wertypop play/paint Guard. So between the six of us that should give you a few minds to milk for info.

The Imperial Armour Volume One Is great for pictures of Vehicle Camo etc but is a bit pricey at £48 from Forge World.
I cannot post Pics from it here due to copyright and all that but have PMed you a couple in the colours you are doing.

Hope that helps VV.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

thanks Vash. ill notify you guys as soon as i start my army properly, aka actually get some troops other than a free leman russ (won it at ANZAC day at GW woohoo) and a heavy weapons team. :lol:

again thanks guys


----------

